# ATITool 0.26 not working with X1600 mobility?



## Humbo (Jan 17, 2007)

The default clock on my ATI X1600 mobility is detected to 89/89 Mhz, and it's impossible to adjust the clock frequencies. Will future versions of ATITool support these cards? I had to revert to 0.25 beta14 to get it to work again. Is it possible to use 0.26 with older versions of the ATITool driver?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 28, 2007)

If you adjust it to the normal X1600 speeds you'll fry the rest of the laptop and it will get extremely hot and crash, they removed it because of that reason.


----------



## Jehu.17 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Support for Radeon Mobility x1600*

I also have mobile x1600 on my MacBook Pro. The only version of AtiTool working on this laptop is 0.25 beta 14. All later versions show unrealistically low frequencies, and when I try to change anything at all it sends my MBP to "happy" BSOD  .

Well, as for the last reply - I don't think this is the case. I mean I overclocked my x1600 up to 522Mhz/526.5Mhz(core/mem) from 300/300  (MBP's are underclocked to make it quite).

 I would very much appreciate if Wizzard could add support for mobile x1600 with temp and voltage reads and if possible even voltage mods, because 0.25b14 can only change GPU/mem clocks. For this kind of piece of soft I'm ready to donate $$, and I reckon many other laptop owners would do the same. I can send any information necessary, pics, BIOS dump and etc. BTW, MacBook Pro's can work only with Catalyst 6.7 to 6.10 (works but overclocking is worse than 6.7).


----------



## Wile E (Feb 3, 2007)

Jehu.17 said:


> I also have mobile x1600 on my MacBook Pro. The only version of AtiTool working on this laptop is 0.25 beta 14. All later versions show unrealistically low frequencies, and when I try to change anything at all it sends my MBP to "happy" BSOD  .
> 
> Well, as for the last reply - I don't think this is the case. I mean I overclocked my x1600 up to 522Mhz/526.5Mhz(core/mem) from 300/300  (MBP's are underclocked to make it quite).
> 
> I would very much appreciate if Wizzard could add support for mobile x1600 with temp and voltage reads and if possible even voltage mods, because 0.25b14 can only change GPU/mem clocks. For this kind of piece of soft I'm ready to donate $$, and I reckon many other laptop owners would do the same. I can send any information necessary, pics, BIOS dump and etc. BTW, MacBook Pro's can work only with Catalyst 6.7 to 6.10 (works but overclocking is worse than 6.7).


You can install the Omega 7.1 drivers on a mac. I have them running on my Core2Duo 20" iMac. Installed with ATI Traytools, they also allow you to overclock. Took the Mobility X1600 in my iMac up 100MHz in both gpu and ram, rock stable.


----------



## Jehu.17 (Feb 4, 2007)

OK, 
thanks for a hint, I'll post the results of testing those drivers in here.


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 7, 2007)

Do the Omega drivers work on laptops too??? don't they negate things like the powerplay functions, or not even work cos they're a different sort of driver. Only for desktop card I mean


----------



## Jehu.17 (Feb 7, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Do the Omega drivers work on laptops too??? don't they negate things like the powerplay functions, or not even work cos they're a different sort of driver. Only for desktop card I mean



You're absolutely right. I had to find that out myself...it was REALLY bad idea. 3DMark06 crashed to desktop, BSOD on Battlefield2, but the worst thing is that I had program enabling access to Mac Drive (Mac Drive 6) from Windows and it's destroyed my mac partition on the drive with most important data. In the end I managed to recover i with DiskWarrior 4 and Disk Utility. So, as I said before only Catalyst 6.7 works on MacBook Pro.
Cheers,
Ayrat.


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 7, 2007)

Jehu.17 said:


> You're absolutely right. I had to find that out myself...it was REALLY bad idea. 3DMark06 crashed to desktop, BSOD on Battlefield2, but the worst thing is that I had program enabling access to Mac Drive (Mac Drive 6) from Windows and it's destroyed my mac partition on the drive with most important data. In the end I managed to recover i with DiskWarrior 4 and Disk Utility. So, as I said before only Catalyst 6.7 works on MacBook Pro.
> Cheers,
> Ayrat.



I got the OMEGA's to work on mine, but they seem to make zero difference in performance, if anything worse in bf2142


----------



## Wile E (Feb 8, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I got the OMEGA's to work on mine, but they seem to make zero difference in performance, if anything worse in bf2142


Really? They made a HUGE difference on my iMac with the Mobility X1600.


----------

